# Hooking Pioneer VSX1121 to WiFi



## rneedle (Dec 22, 2011)

Folks,

I am new to home theater applications but have bought a VSX1121K to start. At the beginning I will simply set it up for two front speakers, and add others with time.

I will use Apple TV2 as a one-way wireless source but would really like to network the receiver with my home WiFi especially since using a USB key to update seems potentially dangerous. The obvious way is to simply buy the Pioneer -WL300 WiFi adapter, but it seems rather pricey. 

Can someone suggest a commercial adapter from the PC world that would work?

Thanks!

Richard


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

rneedle said:


> Folks,
> 
> I am new to home theater applications but have bought a VSX1121K to start. At the beginning I will simply set it up for two front speakers, and add others with time.
> 
> ...


Richard,
I am 99% positive that the WiFi Adapter is proprietary to the Pioneer. Thus, there is not an Aftermarket choice available. I will try to research this more, but I am almost positive that this is the case.
J


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Agree with previous post. I retro'd a CAT5e to my system location and installed an 8 port giga switch as I have several devices that require an internet or LAN connection. Any chance of bringing a hardwire to your reciever or bringing the router all together to your equipment location ??


----------



## rneedle (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the information!

I will have to start drilling the floor, removing the basement drop ceiling, and installing a 75' ethernet cable.

Still cheaper than paying $150 for a $429 receiver) for a device that costs around $20 in the computer world.

No avoiding it now.....


----------



## RhysOrd (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi, new member here. I've been researching the VSX-1121 and saw some very negative reviews on Amazon about their Pioneer WiFi adapter AS-WL300. Very high price, difficulty of setup, and spotty performance. One owner gave up and switched to a universal adapter from Netgear ($54.99 on Amazon) reporting much easier setup and superior performance.

Is there any actual difference in these devices? The Samsung HDTV I'm looking at also seems to require their own, at close to $65. 

Thanks,

Rhys


----------



## bhazard (May 1, 2008)

Just buy the Trendnet Gaming Adapter. It connects to the ethernet port of the 1121 and works great for wifi. I use it on my 1121 with no issues. Was $20 on black friday.

TRENDnet TEW-647GA Wireless N Gaming Adapter


----------

